# What is happening to my graphics ?



## icebags (Sep 17, 2012)

I was playing a game, and suddenly compu started freezing, then the graphics became like this: 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/graphic-cards/6899d1347821475-what-happening-my-graphics-photo0091.jpg

Then I did reset it, and the windows logo came up like this: 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/graphic-cards/6900d1347821482-what-happening-my-graphics-photo0093.jpg

Then found the desktop resolution went to a lower one and the adapter details is showing like this : 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/graphic-cards/6901d1347821753-what-happening-my-graphics-adapter.jpg

And the adapter property is showing as "VgaSave".

My cards is XFX 8800GT and I have tried uninstall & reinstall of latest driver several times, but after it asks for restart, it's the same again. 

What has happened to my graphics, anybody ?


----------



## skywalker5555 (Sep 17, 2012)

icebags said:


> I was playing a game, and suddenly compu started freezing, then the graphics became like this:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/graphic-cards/6899d1347821475-what-happening-my-graphics-photo0091.jpg
> 
> Then I did reset it, and the windows logo came up like this:
> ...



Gpu artifacts ... thts what its called ....
Kindly monitor ur GPU temps under load and Idle 
If temps r ok then m pretty sure ur GDDR ram is messed up


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2012)

@ OP - remove the gfx card from pc .. clean it and the pci-e slot to on the mobo - re-mount the gfx card properly.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2012)

Its a grafics driver issue.

Uninstall latest driver and install any old driver that once worked...should resolve it.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2012)

Either a driver issue or your card is gone.


----------



## icebags (Sep 18, 2012)

hmmm tried the cleaning and old driver loading part. still the same. gonna try today with formatting and os re-install.

i m guessing the card is gone, in this case, is there any way to repair it ? its xfx 8800gt 4+ yrs old (so no warranty left).


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 18, 2012)

buy mine...
evga 8800GT Akimbo Superclocked 
4+ yrs


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2012)

icebags said:


> hmmm tried the cleaning and old driver loading part. still the same. gonna try today with formatting and os re-install.
> 
> i m guessing the card is gone, in this case, is there any way to repair it ? its xfx 8800gt 4+ yrs old (so no warranty left).



I guess no .. as a last resort try the gpu on another pc if possible.


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 19, 2012)

As per my experience, this is not an issue with your OS. Its a problem with the way you have connected your graphics card. Try re-installing it from your screen, and it should solve the problem.


----------



## icebags (Sep 19, 2012)

well, trying to find someone to check my card.

and i tried reinstalling the card too .


> buy mine...
> evga 8800GT Akimbo Superclocked
> 4+ yrs


how much is that one ?, considering its 4 yrs old and overclocked, it may go kaput anytime as well....


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, I did nothing with it. It came as 'Superclocked' 

Using without any issue till date


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> buy mine...
> evga 8800GT Akimbo Superclocked
> 4+ yrs



Don't use normal thread for buying/selling.
Please!


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2012)

I think _rhitwick _is just joking


----------



## icebags (Sep 22, 2012)

os reinstall test failed, system shows its 8800 gt, but cant retain the driver. itstead it shows "device isnt using any resource cause it has a problem". so, it's not a driver problem.

i m guessing smps has started aging and is not capable of supporting the graphics card now. cause when it was in there, system was regularly having startup problem, there was no power. i thought the smps plug was loose, but now that i removed the cardthe startup problem seems gone. 
anyways, smps is 4+ yrs old as well and it was never one well rated one, so i think i need to buy another.

its too difficult to find another system with graphics card support here, otherwise i could check the card there. meh.


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2012)

a good PSu is a must have for cards with extrenal pci-e power connectors - so if you think it's a PSU issue then don't hesitate to get a good PSU .. tel use what cpu do you have so we can suggest a suitable PSU.


----------



## icebags (Sep 26, 2012)

yes, please.....

i currently have a system of c2d e8400 (65w tdp),  2x ddr2 ram , xfx 8800gt(106w), creative xtreme gamer scard with 2x sata hdd, 1 dvd and 2 case fans. (CM 500w served these well for 4 years probably because utilization remained <50% )

but looking forward to upgrade the psu with following config in case i get hooked to something like bf3 after a year or so:
a 95w(most probably) /130w cpu with regular desktop board, a 150w gfx card .....

cpu calculators online are suggesting minimum 469w and recommending 518w psu with 100% cpu load + 90% system load + 35% capacitor aging ( i want psu to work for ~ 5 years, so).

thought seasonic 520w would be good for my purpose but there i found you guys saying it doesn't have good support in india. i don't want to go for 600w (read GS600) psu, think it would be too much, since system will normally idle @ ~70w and go upto ~300w @full load and for best psu performance/efficiency psu utilization should be at the range of 20-80%.

there also i don't find any detailed gs600 review online and some ppl think its not as good as gs800. so thinking whether gs500 would be a good choice.

i basically need something at the range of 520-550w. and i don't overclock, at least not till 3-4 years.

so kinda confused.....


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2012)

if you want a PSu last for ~5 years with complete [eace of mind get Corsair TX650v2/M - this comes with 5 years warranty 

for your needs Corsair Cx500v2 is enough.


----------



## icebags (Sep 26, 2012)

what is the difference between GS and CX ? will CX be better ?


----------



## root.king (Sep 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> if you want a PSu last for ~5 years with complete [eace of mind get Corsair TX650v2/M - this comes with 5 years warranty
> 
> for your needs Corsair Cx500v2 is enough.



+1 +1


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 26, 2012)

icebags said:


> what is the difference between GS and CX ? will CX be better ?



GS is better than CX series.

Corsair lineup quality:
CX<GS<TX<HA<=AX


----------



## icebags (Sep 26, 2012)

understood. with all those suggestions, it comes to these :

cx500v2, GS500, seasonic 520,tx550v2/M

i don't find any online shop with GS500 or TX550 (  some TX550 are in ebay with absurd priced from 11k -21k , whereas TX650 sells @6k), thought if tx550 were ~5k, it would be ok investment for 5 years. any idea if these gs500/tx550 available locally (kolkata) ? and @ what prices ?

seasonic is probably the best among these except TX. are you ppl sure they don't replace faulty one with brand new ones ?

if those 3 are having such problems, probably i will have no other choice than go for cx500v2.


----------



## Jripper (Sep 27, 2012)

Don't worry cx series is good enough. My brother has been using it for 2.5 years almost. No issues. 
And if you get any issue within warranty just give it to service centre and corsair will send you a brand new replacement psu.


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 27, 2012)

try WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::.
go to the shop & bargain a little you will sure get a good deal

it's near the chandni metro entrance near e mall


----------



## icebags (Sep 27, 2012)

thanks for the link. i see gs500 is listed @ 4k. but strangely, its not listed in corsair site . is it outdated or discontinued ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2012)

here's the missing link 
Gaming Series


----------



## icebags (Sep 29, 2012)

it's now official, my graphics card is faulty. i checked it at friend's house today with his system and its the same there. *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/20.gif

i m practically doomed now, cause my c2d will basically bottleneck newer cards if i buy them *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/102.gif. so, is there any way to repair this card ? who does the maintenance work for XFX cards, will they do it even after warranty, for money ?


----------



## coolfire92 (Sep 29, 2012)

Well if you are going to replace the card why not something like this as a last resort.
It was featured on lifehacker so must can't be hoax?
Anyway don't blame me if you further damage it or blow something up 
*Save a Dying Video Card with a Quick Bake in the Oven*


----------



## topgear (Sep 30, 2012)

icebags said:


> it's now official, my graphics card is faulty. i checked it at friend's house today with his system and its the same there. *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/20.gif
> 
> i m practically doomed now, cause my c2d will basically bottleneck newer cards if i buy them *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/102.gif. so, is there any way to repair this card ? who does the maintenance work for XFX cards, will they do it even after warranty, for money ?



you have a very capabe cpu (e8400) - just get a HD6770.


----------



## icebags (Sep 30, 2012)

thanks topgear and everybody for your support. it's getting graphics card centric, but if i m to get new hardware, i will get them to play bf3. 

so, i will do some research, consider my options and open a new thread in gamer or new system section later to discuss it a whole. kindly post ur suggestions there when its available. 

^^



coolfire92 said:


> Well if you are going to replace the card why not something like this as a last resort.
> It was featured on lifehacker so must can't be hoax?
> Anyway don't blame me if you further damage it or blow something up
> *Save a Dying Video Card with a Quick Bake in the Oven*



i think i will check it with the service centre before baking my card.


----------

